# Need Opinion on remote coding opportunity.



## lmsmom2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I was offered the opportunity to attend a training course through a physicans coding service.  The course would train me on how to code er encounters.  I am a certified CPC-A but do not have any working coding exp.  I currently work part time at a hospital.  They will pay me 15/hr for the training which they say lasts approx 3-6 weeks.  After the training, I will stay on as a contract coder and the pay would be 0.75 a chart and I will be required to code at least 300 encounters per week.  They pay seems low however, I will not be quitting my other job and I am looking at this as an opportunity to get some coding expierence.  Your opinons are apprecitaed since I am still not sold on the idea.


----------



## bhaskins1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Just My Opinion*

It depends on how complicated the encounters are.  I work in a pediatrics office and most of the coding is straight forward.  I can easily code 50 encounters in an hour on average.  Being new you can count on less.  If I were doing that job and the encounters were simple I could make around 37.50 an hour and it would be worthwile for me financially.  

Now for you and experience... in my opinion it couldn't hurt.  If you have the extra time to give to it then you would gain experience.  Any additional training you receive is a bonus and you would get paid for it.  With time and experience it could turn out to be lucrative... the more experience you get the faster you can code.

Just my opinion... good luck!


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you were an experienced coder, I might suggest passing.....I agree with previous post that 0.75/chart, especially for ER charts which tend to be a little more involved, is not very much money.  However, if you have the time, it would be good experience and you would eventually get quicker at this. 
The big issue is time, however.  Especially at the begining, things may go pretty slowly for you.  300 charts is a lot if you're only coding 10 or so an hour to start with.  One thing you might consider is asking to be "ramped up" to 300 a week.

Good luck! 
******
PB


----------



## srich64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi - I code remotely and am paid 5.00 a chart - but I am coding HCC charts, so it's different.  
I'd worry about the time factor = especially if you intend on keeping your current position.  300 a week could be possible - but certainly not at first. 
Just my 2 cent's worth.


----------

